# Falling Leaves Cemetery-Halloween 2011



## cyclonejack (Jun 29, 2011)

So 2011 was only the second year we did any type of Halloween display. Since we do not have ToT's in our neighborhood, we have hosted an annual Halloween party since 2010. Tons of family and friends show up and have a great time. My YouTube channel is here-http://www.youtube.com/user/CycloneJackHH?feature=mhee

Video recap of the 2011 Falling Leaves Cemetery Halloween Party-


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Judging by the photos, I'd say you throw a memorable party The kids looked as if they were having a ball - so many fun things for them to do that I doubt they even miss ToTing.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You throw one mean party!! Love the bloody ring toss, heehee


----------



## cyclonejack (Jun 29, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> Judging by the photos, I'd say you throw a memorable party The kids looked as if they were having a ball - so many fun things for them to do that I doubt they even miss ToTing.


We throw the party the weekend before Halloween....no way were missing out on ToTing!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Cyclonejack, wow! I absolutely love your stirring witch, she is just great! I love the head movement combined with the stirring in this prop. You incorporated so many different motions and I really like the glowing coals under her pot with the sticks all spaced out, very creative. Thanks for sharing, the videos were great to watch. You really decorated for the party in such a creepy manner and everything was so well thought out. I really liked the ring toss with the crates staggered to make different levels. And I loved your witch jars on the fence. You have given me so many good ideas for this year, very cool!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice stuff Jack...........!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That is a really nice set up and you can tell the kids had a great time!


----------



## cyclonejack (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you all for the nice comments....At the moment, our little display and collection of props is modest, and I would'nt say our "haunt" is exactly frightening, but the Falling Leaves Cemetery is still in its infancy (2011 was only the second year for our Halloween party and display) and we are planning a greater and more fearful exhibit!


----------

